# How many attempts?



## Sajah (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello

Having suffered POF and had 3 goes at donor IVF - which 1 positive test that m/c a week or so later I am getting to the end of my tether!  Having had POF is bad enough but now I am wondering if there is something else wrong with me and I am not getting any younger having been on this road for 6 years. I am seriously fed up, so in need of some support...I am fed up of being overtaken all the time by all my friends & family and am now one of the few people left (of everyone I know or have ever known!) with no kids. 

All the way I have been given good success chances with donor IVF...but how long can it take, as I'm close to giving up? And what else could be wrong - I have always been able to produce a great lining! Our last attempt was with grade 1 (8 cell) & grade 2 (6 cell) embryos, so they were good quality.

Any advice, support or similar experiences appreciated as, as you can tell I am feeling a bit isolated in my own circle of family & friends. On the positive I have a wonderful and fully supportive DH so am very lucky in that regard. I also feel very lucky to have been given the opportunity to try the donor route and am very grateful to my donors. So a heartfelt thank you to all donors out there. I am just sorry that I not a better candidate.

Sajah

PS. sorry about the winge, need to let it out somehow!


----------



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Sajah

Just reading your post makes me remember how totally desperate I was feeling before our last cycle and I'm really sorry that you are feeling so isolated and fed up.   I'm also really sorry that you had a m/c  but I hope that it gave you some hope and reassurance that it could work, as difficult as it must have been.  I always wished I could just know one way or the other how things were going to turn out.  

Are you planning to have another go soon? I would be encouraged by what the doctors have told you - that you have a good chance of it working and that you don't have quality or lining issues.  Obviously, no-one can predict when it will work for you but it seems that everything is pointing in the right direction for success so, as difficult as it is, try and hang on in there and believe it will happen.  You sound like you are strong and determined and have a wonderfully supportive DH so keep going and I really hope you will be rewarded very soon.    

Love Tottie xx


----------

